# Galveston, space for 1 or 2 on my boat



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone interested in fishing the galveston area this Saturday?

I have a 20' Sea Hunt. We can meet either in Galveston or Sugar Land.

Please pm me if interested.


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

Full for this week.


----------

